# Farmall H wont crank



## tmx222 (Aug 8, 2012)

My grandfather has an old Farmall H tractor (late 30's I believe) that he has restored with a matching plow. Currently it has been sitting in his garage and has been for several years now. When parked, the fuel had been drained and supposedly that was it. I have charged the battery and tried to start it, but when I try it didn't turn over. I've tried depressing the clutch, then the brake, and then both together - still nothing happens. It will not turn over...any help would be great, especially that we've been talked into showing it off in the parade in a few weeks...

Thanks.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
By not turning over you mean engine suck?
If engine not stuck,do you have means to pull the H..have H in second gear don't go fast..fresh gas and make sure choke works..old yanknee jump stating.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

As Thomas said, what exactly does it do? Have you tried removing the starter from the housing to see if it works off the tractor (a set of jumper cables from a battery to the terminal and frame should spin it). Remember that the H was a Positive ground, not a Negative ground like modern tractors. The + terminal should be hooked to the frame somewhere, and the - terminal should go to the switch and then to the starter. Is the battery any good? I know you charged it, but sitting dead really kills lead acid batteries. If you have another 6 volt battery or tractor there, you can try jumpstarting it with that. Unless your tractor was rewired for 12v, it should be a 6v system. If the battery has three cells (three caps, or three fill holes), then it is a 6v. If it has 6 caps or holes, then it is a 12v. Another possibility is that the brushes are corroded and not making contact with the commutator. That would prevent the starter from spinning.


----------



## kennyzaher (Nov 19, 2011)

do u have a hand crank u could C if it cranks by the hand crank make sure its not siezed


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If it is seized, perhaps pour a little diesel in each cylinder and let it soak for a while( read Days), then pull the plugs again and see if it's freed up.


----------

